# Boxer gone to new owner.



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

The Boxer has gone on his travels with his new owner


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Walkies eh Hope he keeps him on a lead
nice job ,hope you get another job like that from word and mouth. Interesting to follow progress on these carving jobs


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That was a nicely done cane.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet piece! I'm always proud when someone wants to purchase one of my pieces but a little sad also when I know I won't see it again.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice job! As a dog owner it will be dear to his heart for life im sure.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

He's prettier than the real dog!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words, makes it all worth while when other stickmakers appreciate the time and effort, and a little bit of cussing that goes into making them.


----------

